# Excessive peeing



## icytower (Sep 19, 2006)

Let me start by saying that I hope I'm in the right area because I'm new, so if not please direct me to the proper location.

My dog has been having numerous "accident's" in the house lately, she has not done this since she was a pup. Usually once a day, but has done it four times in a single day. She does this when she is by herself and when right next to people.

The vet does not think she has a urinary tract infection, put her on antibiotics just in case but they are not helping.

I read some unclear information that suggested it could be due to her being overweight or an allergy. She has been getting "Iams TarTar Treats' lately for the first time.

My stepdad says that she is just doing this to get attention, but I honestly don't think that is the case. I also have never heard of such a thing occuring.

Well hoepfully I've come to the right place and can get some feedback on what to do next, or should I say try to get my parents to do next.

Thanks in advance for any feedback I get,
Jason

P.S: If I should post more info on something just let me know, it's 1:43: AM, so I'm not thinking completely straight.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Do you have a crate?
Does the dog get exercised daily?
Do you practice NILF?
Do you praise the dog for eliminating outside?


----------



## Danielle5247 (Aug 31, 2006)

Has your vet done blood work, and a urinalysis on your pup or did he/she just put her on antibiotics?? It is important, alot of UTI's are caused by common bacterias that cetain antibiotics will help, but some are caused by less common bacterias that are treated by different antibiotics. Im not sure what the doc put her on, i am assuming either amoxicillian or cephalexin. But there are many other drugs such as cipro or baytril which may be the cure that a different bacteria. Also how old is your dog? Kidney problems are always something to keep an eye on.....quick urinalysis and blood work can give you info on how the kidneys are functioning. I am a vet tech, and my dog has had four UTIs this year, all were treated with a diff. antibiotic.

So....if your vet didnt do a urinalysis that should definetly be done, and if he did then a culture should be done on her urine......and blood work is ALWAYS a good idea!!

Usually dogs dont pee in the house "just to get attention", medical causes should always be looked into first, especially if peeing in the house is not common for your pet.

Good luck

Danielle


----------



## Sister (Aug 28, 2006)

Have you tried low ash food? I'd be concerned about his kidneys, honestly.


----------



## icytower (Sep 19, 2006)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Do you have a crate?9


We don not have a crate. Although we've sepent the equivalent to a cage on pee removal products, they wouldn't buy one. No one would be able to leave her in there due to the winning.


Curbside Prophet said:


> Does the dog get exercised daily?


Not daily, but every other day unless something comes up. I'm the only one that really cares about the dog and I get to busy to take her for walks all the time.


Curbside Prophet said:


> Do you practice NILF?


NILF? sorry, I've never heard of that one.


Curbside Prophet said:


> Do you praise the dog for eliminating outside?


I know that is not done very often at all. I try to say something when I'm letting her back in, but I know no one else in the familly does.

I'm sure the extra comments were not needed, but I had to vent on those subjects, hope you don't mind.



Danielle5247 said:


> Has your vet done blood work, and a urinalysis on your pup or did he/she just put her on antibiotics?? It is important, alot of UTI's are caused by common bacterias that cetain antibiotics will help, but some are caused by less common bacterias that are treated by different antibiotics. Im not sure what the doc put her on, i am assuming either amoxicillian or cephalexin. But there are many other drugs such as cipro or baytril which may be the cure that a different bacteria. Also how old is your dog? Kidney problems are always something to keep an eye on.....quick urinalysis and blood work can give you info on how the kidneys are functioning. I am a vet tech, and my dog has had four UTIs this year, all were treated with a diff. antibiotic.
> 
> So....if your vet didnt do a urinalysis that should definetly be done, and if he did then a culture should be done on her urine......and blood work is ALWAYS a good idea!!
> 
> ...


My dog is at least 7 years old but could be up to 10. We've never really been sure how old she is since the day we got her for some reason.

I did not go with my stepdad to the vet, but acording to my mother the doctor did do blood tests. Vet called a few days later and said they found nothing. The antibiodics she is on is "AMOX TR-K CLV 500-125 MGTATEV". Of course that probably means little to most people, but just in case there is a real vet on the boards I figured it would be a good thing to have.


----------

